# New Nissan Electric Vehicle to Debut Range Extender and Self-Steering Tech



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *Nissan is focused on introducing two new technologies this year on a new Electric Vehicle as it strives to become a leader in EVs and autonomous vehicles.*
> 
> The Japanese automaker will add a new range extender engine for its electric vehicles in hopes of relieving range anxiety. In addition, it will begin rolling out its autonomous technologies with a single-lane, self-driving steering feature. Both the range extender engine and the self-driving steering feature will debut on Japan-market vehicles in the current fiscal year ending March 31, 2017. The self-driving feature will then roll out to the U.S., Europe and China. The company didn’t reveal any plans on bringing the range extender to other markets.
> 
> ...


Read more about the New Nissan Electric Vehicle to Debut Range Extender and Self-Steering Tech at AutoGuide.com.


----------

